

Ask PG: What percentage of post YC funding is VC? - iamelgringo

Hey, Paul. I don't know if you're comfortable saying or not.  If not, that's fine.  But I was wondering what percentage of YC graduates are VC funded vs angel funded.
======
pg
It's hard to say precisely, because there are a lot of startups that are
currently angel funded but will go on to do a series A with VCs. Maybe a
quarter to a third eventually will.

~~~
iamelgringo
Thanks. I'm a bit surprised. That number is still lower than I thought.

------
babul
Thanks.

